# AMITRIPTYLINE...last resort



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I went and saw my gastro guy at hospital yesterday, and as ive exhausted all the medicines (anti-spasmodics etc), changed my diet and all my test results came back clear yet i'm still not much better he's put me on a very low dose of Amitriptyline.I didn't even know it was an anti-depressant until i read the patient information sheet at home...i think he knew how anti i am about anti-depressants. Not happy at the thought of my brain being messed with, but i guess i can't feel much worse huh?Anyway, i'm desperate to feel better so i'm going to give them a try. I'm on 10mg a day (lowest dose) and if the side effects are too yucky, i can take one every other.I don't know how long i'm meant to be on them for, but i'm due to go back and see my doctor in 4 weeks time to review my situation.What i really want to know though is how many of you guys have gained weight on these tablets? I'm not weight obsessed, but to be honest, i don't want to be the size of a house and i can't afford to go replacing my wardrobe. All the other side effects sound evil but i know they'll pass quite quickly.How much weight gain are we talking, and have you all put on weight? My info sheet didn't mention weight gain (it did mention every other thing under the sun) but when i was researching it on the net a lot of pepole mentioned piling on the pounds.Most importantly, how much has it helped?My symptoms are severe stomach and back pain, bloating, urgency, badly formed stools and feelings of incomplete evacuation, as well as lethargy, fatigue and all round crapness. I'm IBS-C/D but more D predominant.thanks for your help xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Anyone...?


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

listen I was on amitriptyline and was getting constipatated so switched to nortpriptyline and this has been great. Has eliminted almost all pain and bloating and gas.Do not be afraid of low dose anti-depressant! Speaking as a therapist I can say that I have seen them work wonders and have not seen many long term side effects for my clients. Now that I am on them I will be able to monitor myself as well. I was skeptical at forst too and left the pills in my cabnet for 1 month before trying it out. I should not have waited so long.This is not to say disregard side effects and ignore what your body may be saying. Please monitor that closley. but do not allow your mind to get in the way of what may be a cure for your bodyI wish you health


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I am on 25mg of this for my migranes. No biggie. My GI was surpirsed that it wasn't helping my IBS! He is thinking of increasing the dosage for my IBS. My impression was to treat the symptoms of the IBS, not the depression associated with it. Can someone clarify this? I would be willing to be on this. I am treating my migranes with the Amitriptiline so I would bet that it can help with the pain of the IBS also. Don't be afraid to take it, but do take it at night. It will make you a bit sleepy. It really is ok! I have been on it for almost three years!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks guys xI feel a lot better for the inside info







I've taken it every night for a few nights and it's made me a bit constipated so i'm taking it every other night for a few days to see how i adjust to it.I really hope it helps x


----------

